# The Dutch Style Aquascape...



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

The Dutch Style Aquascaped Aquarium....
A wonder of magical colors and beautiful vibrant plants.
A home to dreams and more.
A wondrous journey of age.
A Dream come true...




As most know, I am owner to a 75G aquarium, which I have not set up yet sadly, but im planning to after my house is built.
So before the house is built im trying to plan out this aquarium, so I wont have to later on. 
The style I've chosen for the aquarium is the Dutch Style, which is very common and was created in the early 1930's, works of art and some of the best aquariums are from this style of aquascaping. And its also just plane beautiful, you cant look at those 2 pics above and say there ugly lol :3


So my goal is to try and conquer this extreme Dutch challenge with my bare hands (hands slowly arise from your computer screen)
Ok lets get to the point, when I do get this aquarium set up and ready to aquascape ill of course make a journal because even I wouldn't want to miss this. And ill also be using the rule of thirds, for those of you who don't know what that is.... Google is your best friend.
The Plans are below:
So I plan to have 1 species of plant per foot in this aquarium, so every foot will be a different plant, maybe less than a foot im not going to be on point exact. I want the background to have mostly green but in the right side before it hits the right side of the tank, I want some red or orange so its pops out the background. I don't want to much reds and other than green colors because it can just ruin the whole thing with To much color.
Plants: 
Saurus Cernuus and Lobelia Cardinalis
-
Hygrofilia Corymbosa and Limnophila Aquatica, this plant is extremely common to the Dutch scape
-
Cryptocoryne
-
Alternanthera Reineckii, Ammania, Rotala, or Tiger Lotus
-
Java Moss




And that's all the plants for now that are involved in my plan.


This is a quote from The aquarium Guide.com thought it was good ->
*
*









The Dutch aquascaping style is defined by its use of many different plants, but it also distinguishes itself from other aquascaping styles through its use of terraces and space.
Creating a scene of organized chaos simultaneously facilitates a balanced and calm ecosystem of aquatic plants and fish.
As a result, the background-foreground play is a difficult balancing act between creating focal points and contrast between each object of your design.
The key to success for the determined aquascaper is to be able to imagine your end result as you begin your design. While difficult to imagine at first, proper care and cultivation will create an end result that is natural and beautiful.
-
Any suggestions or comments would be super helpful with this since I have no clue what im doing I just sound like I do lol


*
*


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Maybe think about how to use color to separate the layers. In that photo they are using the colors and also graduated inclines... I really like this style.




BettaBettas said:


> The Dutch Style Aquascaped Aquarium....
> A wonder of magical colors and beautiful vibrant plants.
> A home to dreams and more.
> A wondrous journey of age.
> ...


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

As much as I like Amano aquascapes, I prefer the Dutch style!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

also it would be great if you guys could suggest some good substrates

Bump:


sfshrimp said:


> Maybe think about how to use color to separate the layers. In that photo they are using the colors and also graduated inclines... I really like this style.


I agree they are super pretty


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are beautiful, but your talking alot of work with all those stem and you'll definitely need co2 for those.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Those are beautiful, but your talking alot of work with all those stem and you'll definitely need co2 for those.


I know lol, but im not focusing on that part yet. don't get me wrong their in my plan. also anyone know of any real good substrates or real good orange looking plants, I don't have enough species of plants or ones that I want
if you suggest a plant please provide a picture   thanks


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> I know lol, but im not focusing on that part yet. don't get me wrong their in my plan. also anyone know of any real good substrates or real good orange looking plants, I don't have enough species of plants or ones that I want
> if you suggest a plant please provide a picture   thanks


If you want to do it up true Dutch style, then for the substrate use light colored gravel, 1-2mm, and supplement with root tabs or capsules. Actually somewhat hard to find gravel meeting these specs for sale online in the US. Peace River by CaribSea is close; right size, but maybe a little too dark. If you want good growth without worrying about juicing the substrate, then Aqua Soil is excellent. Most of the actual Dutch scapers do not use soil however.

Orangish plants (Google image search for pics):
Rotala wallichii
Rotala Rotundifolia
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'cuba'
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Proserpinaca palustris cuba
Ludwigia senegalensis
Ludwigia ovalis
Ludwigia arcuata


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You'd want contrast in color AND texture, small fine leaves to broad leaves. Think English garden.











This type of tank takes lots of maintenance as you can imagine. You'd have to trim pretty much every other day. You'd have to replant the stem plants every so often as well.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> You'd want contrast in color AND texture, small fine leaves to broad leaves. Think English garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave away all my stems, because of trimming and replanting... Horrible work every week or even every two days.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

LRJ said:


> If you want to do it up true Dutch style, then for the substrate use light colored gravel, 1-2mm, and supplement with root tabs or capsules. Actually somewhat hard to find gravel meeting these specs for sale online in the US. Peace River by CaribSea is close; right size, but maybe a little too dark. If you want good growth without worrying about juicing the substrate, then Aqua Soil is excellent. Most of the actual Dutch scapers do not use soil however.
> 
> Orangish plants (Google image search for pics):
> Rotala wallichii
> ...


I like your plant suggestions very much thank you they've (some) been taken into consideration    Also I think that im going to use ADA Amazonian aquasoil, very expensive $40lb? I think it is. adding my price up way high but im gonna do it even if it takes a while



mistergreen said:


> You'd want contrast in color AND texture, small fine leaves to broad leaves. Think English garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump:


LRJ said:


> If you want to do it up true Dutch style, then for the substrate use light colored gravel, 1-2mm, and supplement with root tabs or capsules. Actually somewhat hard to find gravel meeting these specs for sale online in the US. Peace River by CaribSea is close; right size, but maybe a little too dark. If you want good growth without worrying about juicing the substrate, then Aqua Soil is excellent. Most of the actual Dutch scapers do not use soil however.
> 
> Orangish plants (Google image search for pics):
> Rotala wallichii
> ...





mistergreen said:


> You'd want contrast in color AND texture, small fine leaves to broad leaves. Think English garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I love about the hobby, staying busy! im not one to just lie around because its to boring for me sadly lol. also with the extra stems I can do a RAOK which is nice  but I prob wont have many extra at the beginning

Bump: seems like Ammania, and Limnophila Aquatica are the hardest plants to ever find online.
Also if anyone has any cutting of the plants ive listed above, I have some more planted tanks and I can put them in there until my house is built and I can stock up on the plants. so any donations will be greatly appreciated! Also when I get the tank up ill start doing a journal (think I said that though) so until then.... have great anticipation


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Invest in a pair of arm length rubber pond gloves since you'll be in the tank all the time. You don't have to worry about washing your arms before and after, and any infections.

Also a long trimmer and planting tweezer would be nice.

A bit of co2 and fertilizer will help with the plant's color and growth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just remember these pictures are not the way the tank will look all the time. Your dealing with lots of stems that have different growth rates and issues. Pictures like this you see are taken during a "sweet spot" where everything seems to come together. Those fish in the picture are tightly schooling because they were most likely put in the tank right before the pic was taken. 

I'm not trying to discourage you. You can certainly have an incredible tank with many different stem plants, but it's alot of work so be prepared to be late for work, being looked at funny by your significant other. Oh and you'll need a good camera and max out your camera skills.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Just remember these pictures are not the way the tank will look all the time. Your dealing with lots of stems that have different growth rates and issues. Pictures like this you see are taken during a "sweet spot" where everything seems to come together. Those fish in the picture are tightly schooling because they were most likely put in the tank right before the pic was taken.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you. You can certainly have an incredible tank with many different stem plants, but it's alot of work so be prepared to be late for work, being looked at funny by your significant other. Oh and you'll need a good camera and max out your camera skills.


LOL! Have you ever decided to call out of work to do aquarium work? What camera are you using and lens?

I can relate to the weird looks. My GF just shakes her head.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sfshrimp said:


> LOL! Have you ever decided to call out of work to do aquarium work? What camera are you using and lens?
> 
> I can relate to the weird looks. My GF just shakes her head.



Well it was kinda tongue-n-cheek, but you could get caught up in things and not realize the time. The wifey definitely looks mad a lot. :grin2:

I have a Canon 60D with several lenses. A 60mm macro for fish and closer shooting and I've used my 10-18 or my 18-135 (for full tank shots)


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Well it was kinda tongue-n-cheek, but you could get caught up in things and not realize the time. The wifey definitely looks mad a lot. :grin2:
> 
> I have a Canon 60D with several lenses. A 60mm macro for fish and closer shooting and I've used my 10-18 or my 18-135 (for full tank shots)


I need to get my photo game up to par. I have a 5D with 50mm prime 1.2, 50mm macro, 24-105. Are you using flash or just taking photos with all the lights off?

My girlfriend is giving me the shade also with the mad looks. Today it is "you care more about the plants than the litter box, the cats are going to get a UTI."


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

sfshrimp said:


> I need to get my photo game up to par. I have a 5D with 50mm prime 1.2, 50mm macro, 24-105. Are you using flash or just taking photos with all the lights off?


That sounds like pretty good equipment. The 50mm is a really fast lens, should be good for fish shots or full tank.

I use a speedlite sometimes for fish shots, full tanks you can usually just tripod it since you don't need the fast shutter. 



sfshrimp said:


> My girlfriend is giving me the shade also with the mad looks. Today it is "you care more about the plants than the litter box, the cats are going to get a UTI."


Wait till you don't walk the dog, because you were changing your scape around.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> Invest in a pair of arm length rubber pond gloves since you'll be in the tank all the time. You don't have to worry about washing your arms before and after, and any infections.
> 
> Also a long trimmer and planting tweezer would be nice.
> 
> ...





houseofcards said:


> Just remember these pictures are not the way the tank will look all the time. Your dealing with lots of stems that have different growth rates and issues. Pictures like this you see are taken during a "sweet spot" where everything seems to come together. Those fish in the picture are tightly schooling because they were most likely put in the tank right before the pic was taken.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you. You can certainly have an incredible tank with many different stem plants, but it's alot of work so be prepared to be late for work, being looked at funny by your significant other. Oh and you'll need a good camera and max out your camera skills.


IM READY FOR DA WURK
Stay busy all the time! 
I don't think ill get gloves but its a good idea! lol idk maybe I will ill be like a scientist!



sfshrimp said:


> I need to get my photo game up to par. I have a 5D with 50mm prime 1.2, 50mm macro, 24-105. Are you using flash or just taking photos with all the lights off?
> 
> My girlfriend is giving me the shade also with the mad looks. Today it is "you care more about the plants than the litter box, the cats are going to get a UTI."


take photos with all lights in area off, so all you see is the tank and no flash! :O


----------



## chytownprincess (Jul 7, 2015)

"Hmmmm, gas and car insurance, or a war paint Scoly? I am walking home with my coral! "~Tattooed Nurse


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

chytownprincess said:


> "hmmmm, gas and car insurance, or a war paint scoly? I am walking home with my coral! "~tattooed nurse


??????????/ xd


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Can someone give me a recommended dark colored substrate? ive been looking and cant find any that seem to be good.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

try caribSea Flora Max or eco-complete or tahitian moon


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> try caribSea Flora Max or eco-complete or tahitian moon


ill do some research on it,  thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok so currently I am picking out or trying to, pick out the fish that will go into this 75Gallon aquarium, so heres my list so far

SAE (Siamese algae eaters) 

*Clean up crew below*
Shrimp (plz suggest what kind)
Snails (plz suggest what kind)

really those aren't even "Fish" lol that's a bunch of cleaning fish lol, anyone have any suggestions to the main fish in the tank, I plan on buying a discus pair (ik ik very expensive and difficult ik), and many tetras? tetras sound good? (Neons)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

will you have carpet plants? you wouldn't want SAE or any bottom dweller fish.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> will you have carpet plants? you wouldn't want SAE or any bottom dweller fish.


yea there will be some carpet plants in the front, according to my plan. is that ok? but there will be plenty of tall plants or medium sized


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Unless you enjoy uprooted carpet plants. Stay away from bottom dwellers, plecos, and barbs bigger than cherry barbs. Cherry barbs are completely plant safe.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I was gonna say, I have cherry barbs  lol also so do the SAE's uproot them and tear them up? do they do that to normal plants as well?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

No just carpet plants. They have small root systems and are easily uprooted.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> No just carpet plants. They have small root systems and are easily uprooted.


oh ok, so have you had SAE's before? I take it you have since all this info lol
Are they worth buying, I know there very popular in the planted aquariums!  And could you give some information about them?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They're ok. People usually buy them thinking they'd eat BBA, but they stop eating algae as they grow older. They like algae wafers better.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Clean up crews are nice, but they're not going to really control algae if something is off. 

Otos instead of SAEs and get some Amano Shrimps.


----------



## Saxa Tilly (Apr 7, 2015)

I did a semi-Dutch tank for a year or two. It's now a farm/experiment tank. Journal here: Going Dutch with Aquasoil - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report 

It's a lot of fun. Make sure you have an open tank that you reach in and trim and move things around. Aquasoil is nice, but can get a cloudy if you move plants around a lot - and you will need to move them around a lot. You can do it with Eco-complete as well. I had better luck with aquasoil.

You will probably need more than 1 species per foot to get good effect. If I recall it's 3 per foot. My 180 gal (6-foot) was meant to have 18 species, but it invariably climbed from collectoritis to 20 -25 speices. It now has 50 species but it is not longer a Dutch tank.  

True Dutch styles also use rosette plants, which have fallen out of favor. Hard to get the contrast you need without rosettes. 

Think:
floppy rosettes (Nymphea, new swords, some aponogetons)
vertical grasses (Cyperus, Vals, Isoetes, Crypts, Erio feather duster, etc)
soft mosses (so many these days)
fuzzy green stems (Pogo erectus, Limno indica)
round round (Bacopa, Lindernia,)
green big leaf stems (Giant hygro, Big buce, Big Anubias) 
small red leaves (senegalensis, rotala)
fuzzy red leaves (Myrio tuberculatum, wallichii)
Big splash (Ammannia gracilis, Persicaria Sao Paulo)
Street (Dwarf lobelia, Acmella, Floscopa, Saururus)

Don't make the mistake of making a species list. Get a color/texture/shape/contrast list first. Species is irrelevant at the starting stage. Aim for colors, height, shape, textures in your mind' eye. Once the blue print is nailed down THEN go shopping for plants. If you cant find all the plants you want, put in cheap place holders from LFS. 

Draw out the layout on a big piece of paper. 

Don't put two green stems next to each other. If you do, separate with a branch or make sure there is a huge height difference (example: Limno Mini Vietnam next to tall Rotala mac green)
Don't put two reds next to each other. 
Don't put two grasses next to each other. 
Don't put two rosettes next to each other. 
Don't put two similar colors next to each other. 

Make compact, dense groups separated by some space. Give groups some elbow room from each other. Find a journal here by Chalupa Batman? Track it down and watch what the amazing learning curve he has when it comes to grouping plants for maximum effect. Watch the progression. Mark is a master at this. He once taught me how to plant Syngo Belem to make it look like a nice round ball. Ha! I tried. It sucked, like the Syngos had stuck their collective fingers in the socket.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> They're ok. People usually buy them thinking they'd eat BBA, but they stop eating algae as they grow older. They like algae wafers better.


ah ok, are they compatible with most if not all fish? that wont hurt them first.

Bump:


houseofcards said:


> Clean up crews are nice, but they're not going to really control algae if something is off.
> 
> Otos instead of SAEs and get some Amano Shrimps.


will take into considerations shrimps are a positive


Saxa Tilly said:


> I did a semi-Dutch tank for a year or two. It's now a farm/experiment tank. Journal here: Going Dutch with Aquasoil - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report
> 
> It's a lot of fun. Make sure you have an open tank that you reach in and trim and move things around. Aquasoil is nice, but can get a cloudy if you move plants around a lot - and you will need to move them around a lot. You can do it with Eco-complete as well. I had better luck with aquasoil.
> 
> ...


floppy rosettes seems like lettuce to me (like real lettuce lol) and its pretty, will put on the list!  and the other plants im still researching up on, also I like your comment thank you so much for the advice, ill look back on it later and ill also try to find that batman guy


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's something to help you with your design.

http://www.2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html

I need to add more plants. I was thinking of making it into an app at some point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks for that, I was on Tropical fish forums and someone way back when gave me that site as well, helped a lot, or to a limit. lol  thanks, ill prob. more questions later on in this thread 

Correction; I will lol


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

+1 on shrimps - amanos or blue tigers or some nice colored neos.

I wouldn't get snails. They will uproot things and annoy delicate plants and hang off your stems.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

if I do get shrimps do have any kind in particular to suggest? some kind that aren't expensive like, $5 a shrimp I probably wont be interested in


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> if I do get shrimps do have any kind in particular to suggest? some kind that aren't expensive like, $5 a shrimp I probably wont be interested in


amano, or some red cherry or variant - orange, etc.. You can get ten-12 of each for like 15 bucks.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sfshrimp said:


> amano, or some red cherry or variant - orange, etc.. You can get ten-12 of each for like 15 bucks.


Alright sounds good, will put on my list of which I have on PAPER which is a rare material now a days lol.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You'll probably have snails if you want to or not. They'll hitch hike to something or another.
Don't get amano if you want the shrimps to breed and have babies. Their babies don't survive in freshwater. You'll keep re-buying amanos.

Get the cherry reds or its fancier blues etc...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> You'll probably have snails if you want to or not. They'll hitch hike to something or another.
> Don't get amano if you want the shrimps to breed and have babies. Their babies don't survive in freshwater. You'll keep re-buying amanos.
> 
> Get the cherry reds or its fancier blues etc...


I was thinking about the regular, Ghost Shrimp, is that a good type of shrimp for this aquarium type? And Cherry Shrimp are very small (to me) which is a good think but will the fish eat them? all the fish ill have is like 2 discus and some tetras, probs some other fish here and there as I go.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yah, shrimps will be food, for discus especially. You have to get full grown discus. Don't raise juveniles in a planted tank. From what I've seen and read, you need to feed the juvies frequently and clean the tank every day or their growth will be stunted and get sick. Your can't clean a planted tank to their needs. Even as adults, they'll need a pretty clean tank or they'll get sick. It's definitely not a beginner's fish.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> Yah, shrimps will be food, for discus especially. You have to get full grown discus. Don't raise juveniles in a planted tank. From what I've seen and read, you need to feed the juvies frequently and clean the tank every day or their growth will be stunted and get sick. Your can't clean a planted tank to their needs. Even as adults, they'll need a pretty clean tank or they'll get sick. It's definitely not a beginner's fish.


ive been in the aquarium thing for like 5 years, but I have pretty good experience with discus. they can survive in the dutch aquarium but with some different, requirements?? witch I am very more than happy to apply to the setup. Lol discus run in my family its kind of weird really, my mom had discus, my boss which at one point he was like a father to me, he had discus, it goes on and on lol. u also have some ideas about getting a separate discus tank, clear bottom 40G with a pair in there, true pair, same for the 75G


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you getting full grown discus or juvie?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> Are you getting full grown discus or juvie?


a matched pair, so full grown


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> You'll probably have snails if you want to or not. They'll hitch hike to something or another.
> Don't get amano if you want the shrimps to breed and have babies. Their babies don't survive in freshwater. You'll keep re-buying amanos.
> 
> Get the cherry reds or its fancier blues etc...


You won't get snails if you are careful. You can also dip the plants in peroxide or bleach and kill the eggs.

I don't agree about the amanos, and would for sure buy this style of cock roach. They are super, regardless of whether they will have babies, and they won't interbreed with the other floating jelly beans.

You might want to consider sweet water nymph rambos.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So ive been thinking, in my 75G (soon to be) dutch aquarium, should I or can I dirt it? and if so how?
Also thanks @sfshrimp for the suggestion! on the suggestion list!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

No need to dirt especially with discus. You can feed your stem plants with ferts in the water column.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> No need to dirt especially with discus. You can feed your stem plants with ferts in the water column.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


kk lol, I just saw a bunch of people (doing some rsrch) putting MGOPM in there aquarium and thought, hey that's neat. but ill stick to the clean aquarium lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So now, obviously im not getting them now by the way, im thinking about where im going to buy my couple of discus from??? obviously I need a good breeder or good website, so I was thinking of these websites:
Checkerboard Red Panda - Wattley Discus
"Red Spotted Green Discus Fish F-2" 2.25 inch - Mac's Discus

Any thoughts or opinions, on the fish and the websites? 
Also please don't remind me on how to care for discus, if its not advice about *The Discus personality*, then ill just be like >.> dis 1


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

no thoughts ok XD


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ok so it has been decided, the tank will be setup in about 9 months (yea.... T-T) cause that's how long it will take to build the house.....








Yep....


Also anyone have any ideas from the last comment or no lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

the fish and such in my 2 5 gallon tanks are coming along nicely, one almost died today though sadly... but hes still alive and trying to live, I don't think ill have to put him down.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Why don't you do another mini project in the meantime that could somehow prep you for the big dutch thing? Example - get a couple plants you want and see if you can make a mini-version or even just one portion of the dream tank and see how it goes... You could test out soil, filtering, etc. and then use that info when you move to the big project.

Even just going back to that reference photo - imagine exploring the heights of certain areas, and even color. Like try a central red bush, and then two elevations on the side and see how it goes...


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I cant afford another mini project, although I like the idea!  I was also thinking about the height thing, it don't think I will go regularly like; in the back its high in the front its low. im not exactly going to go that route, im going to try and plan it so to the left portion of the tank its high then it dips low towards the center, is low towards the front, and on the right portion the same thing but reflection of that. with some different plants of course.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Could you rescape one of your current tanks to be Dutch, or sort-of Dutch-scaped? You could gather the equipment and plants you need for the 75G, and when it comes time to set it up, you'd be all prepared on the ins and outs of how to maintain a Dutch-style aquarium, and could move a lot of the plants and/or equipment over to the 75G. Just a thought, and more affordable than starting a whole new tank.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

geisterwald said:


> Could you rescape one of your current tanks to be Dutch, or sort-of Dutch-scaped? You could gather the equipment and plants you need for the 75G, and when it comes time to set it up, you'd be all prepared on the ins and outs of how to maintain a Dutch-style aquarium, and could move a lot of the plants and/or equipment over to the 75G. Just a thought, and more affordable than starting a whole new tank.


Very much a more reasonable suggestion to me :icon_mrgr :fish:
I have done this actually though - kind of... in my 5.5 gallon I have some temple plant (don't know the actual name for them...) in there that's growing fairly quickly, I placed them in the back so when they grow taller and they are thriving, which im pretty sure they're close to doing! I can easily clip or switch the plants over to the 75G, now this wont be setup "tomorrow" but rather in about half a year (6 months or so, around there) depending on how fast my house gets built. But other than the temple plant in there, I have a bunch of local rocks (safe) that make a hiding spot for the Gourami's that are currently housing it with some black tetras. So its not a "dutch scape" but it has some plants and stones (some) that will most likely go into the 75G

As for the equipment for the 75G I have everything. filtration, lighting (temp), Heater, heater guard, I got all that stuff for when it starts, but later on as it goes I am looking forward to upgrading the Lighting (especially) and the filtration, the filtration is just your average filter (think its Aqueon?) fitted for a much larger tank, cant remember how big of a tank the filter is made for though, as its sitting in storage along with the tank and everything that goes with it.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

1 more month until the 75G comes up! its official  (1 month or so, k now its official! lol)


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

sfshrimp said:


> LOL! Have you ever decided to call out of work to do aquarium work? . . . . . I can relate to the weird looks. My GF just shakes her head.





houseofcards said:


> Well it was kinda tongue-n-cheek, but you could get caught up in things and not realize the time. The wifey definitely looks mad a lot. :grin2:





sfshrimp said:


> My girlfriend is giving me the shade also with the mad looks. Today it is "you care more about the plants than the litter box, the cats are going to get a UTI."


I was just reading this and had to laugh. Earlier this week my plant package came in and of course I had to unpack and plant them immediately, and it took a lot longer than I anticipated- so I asked my husband to go pick up my daughter from school. He had just got back from a trip and was catching up on work and he said "I can't believe you're asking me to stop _working_ so you can keep doing fish tank stuff!" 

I told him sorry, but the plants might die. He was nice and went. I have to make sure "fish tank stuff" doesn't interfere with daily life for a while now, to keep in the good graces of the family


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck. I personally think it's a big jump going from little 5 gallon betta tanks to a 75 gallon discus AND dutch planted tank but good luck!!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cooledwhip said:


> Good luck. I personally think it's a big jump going from little 5 gallon betta tanks to a 75 gallon discus AND dutch planted tank but good luck!!


the 2, 5 gallon tanks I have never were for "just a betta"  the betta just moved on with me, but sadly he died about 4 months ago due to unknown reasons.
Rip Little buddy: 2012-2016
He lived a good life  But anyway, I use the 2 5 gallons to store plants, I move some things around in them to make them look acceptably nice though. would not consider them to be aquascaped completely, rn just storage.
And thanks for the good luck! I need all the luck I can get lol


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Inspiration*

Found some inspiration for the people who may want or need it  and for me myself lol

Enjoy!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So I just hit reality and have no base plan as to what im doing, this 75G is pretty much a big square, so its very tall and decently wide... How on earth am I going to make the upper part looks busy to.... I planned on this tank to have a lot of lush plant growth, be busy, have a large amount of small "nano" fish to catch your eye time to time... but I cant figure out in my head how I am going to make the substrate go 10" against the wall in the back left corner of the tank somehow....??? (10" was guesstimate btw) ik plants will root and assist the holding of a slope but 10" is a pretty big slope, and to make the tank look really busy, unless you put a huge piece of driftwood with a lot of small and big branches (possibility?) than a steep slope is really the only option! Ugh... planning, the worst part right? 
Any thoughts and ideas on this guys? could really use some thinking helpers


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Forgive me if I missed something in my back reading, but why will you need such a steep slope? To get height for plants? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrrLRWatoE8

Did you guys see this?

Bump: Pedro Rosa worked with takashi amano and other prominent aquascapers so check out that video ^^^^


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Riza1990 said:


> Forgive me if I missed something in my back reading, but why will you need such a steep slope? To get height for plants?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


height for plants, and if want to have a stone hardscape with the wood, (well I guess I can stick the stones in the wood? idk) then I would need a high slope... next time I go to storage ill take a pic of the tank to show you guys and give you all a good idea of it.


Thinking today about that steep slope, still the idea of it is mind boggling but I cant stop thinking about how im going to make this slope.. Probably, with some sort of eggcrates. The slope is just an idea, but if there is nothing at the top of the tank Im sure it will look very bland up there... just empty space (like 5 inches of empty space vertically).
Sorry again if this is confusing im barely thinking while im typing lol! just spitting out random ideas and thoughts I have of this tank.. want it to look its best you know?

Bump:


sharambil said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrrLRWatoE8
> 
> Did you guys see this?
> 
> Bump: Pedro Rosa worked with takashi amano and other prominent aquascapers so check out that video ^^^^


he does stunning scapes!  thank you


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

Are the dimensions of the tank different from a regular 75?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Riza1990 said:


> Are the dimensions of the tank different from a regular 75?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I got it from Petco so I guess not? with substrate and stuff in it, it will prob. be about 65 gallons maybe


----------



## Riza1990 (Aug 11, 2016)

You should be able to get the "bushy" look just by getting high growing plants and trimming them accordingly, rather than planting them on a steep slope. Of course I don't know what exactly you're envisioning with the hardscape, and the requirements of that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Layout 105 - Pedro Rosa - Tropica Aquarium Plants

Pedro Rosa's tank is 79 gallons, with very similar dimensions to a 75. I'm setting up my 75 in the beginning of Febuary too! I posted a link above detailing his ideas about his dutch scape that I posted the video to earlier. It has some fantastic info! Check it out!

My scape is also most likely going to be dutch because I don't want to have to deal with hardscape in my 75.

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sharambil said:


> Layout 105 - Pedro Rosa - Tropica Aquarium Plants
> 
> Pedro Rosa's tank is 79 gallons, with very similar dimensions to a 75. I'm setting up my 75 in the beginning of Febuary too! I posted a link above detailing his ideas about his dutch scape that I posted the video to earlier. It has some fantastic info! Check it out!
> 
> ...


Tonight im going to rearrange my 5 gallon fluval long (modded) to be a mini dutch sort of, plants include
Italian Vallisneria
Ludwigia rubin
Pearweed
S Repens (vitro, new) 
Anubias nana petite
Possibly java moss *deciding*
Bacopa Caroliniana
Ludwigia (some kind)
anonymous plant (purplish) 
and another anonymous plant but it looks like 4 leaf clover. forgot the name...
Frogbit (on the way)

Bump: Also I forgot to give some high quality inspiration lol
Credit to: binbin9 on AzAquaticplants.net


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is an updated picture of my mini dutch scape, not a true dutch imo since its so small.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is some inspiration, some of these may be already posted images, if they are no worries. 
If you have some images you would like to post feel free, or links or videos, anything for that matter. Dutch Related. 
_Below pictures do not belong to me_
































































I have many more pics saved lol but for now ill just post these. Like I said if you have anything Dutch Related, post it! 
Heres a link to a Dutch Style How To Thread


----------

